# My 55 No tech.....



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been using the kiss method...."Keep It Simple Stupid" I have no co2, about 80 wts on a 55, I use Flourish Excel, jungle root tabs. Nothing fancy, but here is my planted 55 discus tank.....

Lots of different Crypts, 
Jungle Vals
Indica Magenta
Amazon Swords
Melon Swords
Anarchris
Java Moss
Java Fern (Lace)
Java fern (needle)

I am forgetting the rest, but you get the idea...





































My camera SUCKS! SO the cave is too hard to see, and yeah, but I will get better pics soon...


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

nice..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi I-Ruehl,

It is pretty obvious that "simple" is working well for you! Nice variety of textures too.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, Yeah, I got alot going on in there, been thinking of going for only a few types pf plants, but cannot decide.


----------



## jindu (Jul 18, 2009)

Me very much likey.

Very nice! 1 question, if I may is, what lite setup is that?

Thanks, J


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like your tank. It looks very natural. I like your rock placement. I don't think the DW is doing much for you. I think you either should add more or remove you one piece.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I want to add more wood, but monie is tight, My camera is messed up and makes my pics look all yellow, hopefully I can get better pics up.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks good. I like these no tech tanks.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, this is it as of tonight...










This was it a month ago...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi I-Ruehl,

I like the changes that you made, the aquarium looks much more open and spacious. I think that you did a good job with the rock hardscape.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Your discus must be happy with the extra space hehe good job!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i saw I-ruehl is on forumshawaii, too! hehe


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

db8 said:


> i saw I-ruehl is on forumshawaii, too! hehe


Yeah thats me


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

Update.....


----------

